# Viper 43cc orientation



## samiam (May 16, 2011)

Hello. This is more of a modification than a repair question, but I decided to take my chances here. I have a project for a homemade (read *cheap*) rock drill. This drill would need to be operable in horizontal position. One possibility would be to utilize the Ardisam E43 powerhead as used on their Earthquake auger. This powerhead seems to be based on a Tecumseh/Viper 43cc 2 cycle engine. I wrote Ardisam asking if it would operate horizontally, and they replied that the fuel system would work in vertical orientation only. I did find examples of what seems to be the same basic T/V 43cc engine running in horizontal applications: water pumps, bicycle assist engines, etc. So, my question is: is there an easy mod to the E43 powerhead (such as swapping the carb for the one used on the horizontal engine and possibly repositioning the fuel tank) that would allow it to operate horizontally? Retaining the possibility to operate in vertical orientation would be a plus, but not strictly necessary. Thanks in advance for any advice given.

-Sam


----------

